
Fake Samsung firmware update app tricks more than 10 million Android users - green-eclipse
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fake-samsung-firmware-update-app-tricks-more-than-10-million-android-users/
======
green-eclipse
The summary from Techmeme is solid:

A Google Play app called “Updates for Samsung”, with 10M+ installs and no
affiliation with Samsung, tricks users into paying $35/year to download
firmware updates.

